# Aloe Vera juice percentage in soap?



## Ely (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I plan to use Aloe Vera juice in my soap, but I would like to know does it bring special benefits to soap or not also for skin? I understand soap is a wash-off product and we use lye so it is a harsh condition with high pH for amino acids in aloe vera juice.
I found other thread which is similar to my question but I didn't get the answer. On modernsoapmaking blog Kenna mentioned it increases both bubbly and creamy lather. 
If Aloe Vera juice brings some lather and it is label appeal to soap So I can use in lower percentage in my soap, but I really want to know your ideas about that. 
Also has anyone had a comparison test using different ratios of aloe vera juice in their soap and noticed much difference?
 What percentage of aloe vera do you recommend in soap formula?
Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 15, 2017)

I replace 100% of my water with aloe juice. Never tried it at a lower percentage, didn't really see any reason too. The juice is cheap and doesn't react badly when mixed with lye.

I don't notice any skin benefits but it increases the lather which I like and it seems to make the bar itself slicker.


----------



## soaring1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I use it 100% when I do use it in a batch of soap.  Helps with bubbles


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 15, 2017)

I too use it at 100% when I use it. It adds to the bubbly factor.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 15, 2017)

I masterbatch my lye with water, but when I dilute down to soap my additional liquid is aloe.  Works great and increases bubbles.


----------



## Candybee (Apr 16, 2017)

I also use aloe juice as my full liquid. My customers tell me it helps relieve itchy skin. I use it myself and I have also noticed it helps with my dry itchy skin especially in winter. I can't say whether or not it helps lather as the soap I use it in lathers as well as my non-aloe soaps.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2017)

I masterbatch some of my 50/50 lye solutions using aloe juice for the liquid. If I want to make an aloe soap I clean a leaf, put it in my bullet to puree and use it with coconut milk for the remainder. If my leaf is a biggie I replace all the extra liquid with the fresh aloe. Customers get intrigued with seeing the actual aloe.


----------



## Ely (Apr 17, 2017)

Candybee said:


> I also use aloe juice as my full liquid. My customers tell me it helps relieve itchy skin. I use it myself and I have also noticed it helps with my dry itchy skin especially in winter. I can't say whether or not it helps lather as the soap I use it in lathers as well as my non-aloe soaps.



Dear Candybee, Thanks a lot. What a bout your soap formula, have you tried the same formula without aloe vera juice and get the different result? is there a chance your formula works well for dry skin by itself without aloe vera? would you please let me know?


----------



## GeezLouise (Apr 17, 2017)

My mom is allergic so we don't use aloe vera.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 17, 2017)

Ely said:


> Dear Candybee, Thanks a lot. What a bout your soap formula, have you tried the same formula without aloe vera juice and get the different result? is there a chance your formula works well for dry skin by itself without aloe vera? would you please let me know?


Not Candybee, but I do make a lot of aloe soap, mostly for label appeal. I do notice the difference in lather, but really nothing else. Soap is a wash off product


----------



## Candybee (Apr 17, 2017)

Ely said:


> Dear Candybee, Thanks a lot. What a bout your soap formula, have you tried the same formula without aloe vera juice and get the different result? is there a chance your formula works well for dry skin by itself without aloe vera? would you please let me know?



The reason why I know is because I use the same recipe for some other soaps I make. One of them is the one with the aloe as the full liquid. The others I use distilled water.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 17, 2017)

I use a 50:50 mix of sodium acetate ( vinegar water) and aloe juice. The SA is for hardness and the aloe juice boosts lather. I suspect it's because of the sugars in the juice.


----------

